# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  Máy chấn NC Nisshinbo

## Chu Van Chung

Máy chấn Nisshinbo chạy hệ điểu khiển NC của Cyberlec.
Do màn hình và bộ điều khiển bị hỏng nên bên em đã thay bằng PLC Mitsu và 1 số bo mạch tự thiết kế.
Mời các bác xem hoạt động của máy sau khi bị thay não.


Bác nào có nhu cầu thì alo em nhé.
Thanks các bác đã quan tâm.

----------


## nhatson

nhìn cái tay công nhân đưa phôi, người em nổi hết da gà, hix

----------


## Ga con

Em chả hiểu, đã có bộ điều khiển rồi còn chỉnh + đưa phôi bằng tay thế thì chả khác mấy chạy bằng cơ. Làm luôn cái máy cấp phôi nữa cho nó nhanh (nhưng chưa chắc chủ máy chịu làm  :Wink: , nhân công VN rẻ quá mà).

Bình thường anh Linh ui, làm nghề đứng máy dập, chấn này chuyện thường là thế. Trong KCN gần chỗ em có cái xưởng chuyên về dập, chấn, lâu lâu thấy 1 ông chạy xe máy chở 1 ông, 1 ông nữa ngồi sau kèm từ trong vọt ra là biết rồi đó (đi cấp cứu, mất đốt ngón tay là thường => đau quá dễ xỉu phải đi cấp cứu) :Stick Out Tongue: .

Thanks.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Diyodira

Máy chấn vậy là đủ rồi chứ cấp phôi gì nữa, chủ yếu là nó định vị cữ để mình đưa phôi vô cho máy chấn, thường thì có thêm trục D nữa khống chế độ cao của dao chấn để chấn máng tròn, chương trình thường nó khoảng 20 bước, giờ máy chấn về đa số thay mấy phẩn này hết vì bộ điều khiển của nó cũ, không có cảm ứng nên khó sử dụng, Robot3t cũng cho ra lò bộ điều khiển này rồi, hình như giá hơi cao.
Nếu máy tự cấp phôi, rồi lật qua-lại thay cho công nhân thì mua hổng nổi (đi triển lãm cũng khó thấy, chỉ thấy trên youtube),thôi sắm một ông công nhân cho gọn.
thanks

----------

Chu Van Chung

----------


## Diyodira

Bác Gacon xem chọn cái nào :Smile: 








thanks

----------

CNC FANUC, Duccdt06, Ga con, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## Ga con

Mấy cái này quá dữ rồi.

Hồi lâu bên xưởng còn máy chấn, bẻ tay. Sau này bán luôn dùng máy dập dập tạm (do toàn làm hàng bé bé), làm thêm cái cấp phôi luôn.

Thanks.

----------


## Chu Van Chung

Em sửa máy chấn nhiều nhưng chỉ mới gặp 1 con cấp phôi tự động của cty Hoà Phát.
Máy của Italia, gấp 30s xong 1 cánh tủ.
Giá của nó hình như 3tỷ hay 5tỷ VND gì đấy.


Con máy Nisshinbo em sửa, khi mua về là máy hỏng nên giá chỉ khoảng 100min, thêm tiền sửa xylanh và điện đóm thì chưa đến 125min.
Các bác có nhiều tiền mà muốn an toàn, nhanh thì mua máy xịn.
Tiết kiệm thì mua máy cũ về nâng cấp hoặc sửa chữa, vẫn cho ra sản phẩm đều  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

> Em sửa máy chấn nhiều nhưng chỉ mới gặp 1 con cấp phôi tự động của cty Hoà Phát.
> Máy của Italia, gấp 30s xong 1 cánh tủ.
> Giá của nó hình như 3tỷ hay 5tỷ VND gì đấy.
> 
> 
> Con máy Nisshinbo em sửa, khi mua về là máy hỏng nên giá chỉ khoảng 100min, thêm tiền sửa xylanh và điện đóm thì chưa đến 125min.
> Các bác có nhiều tiền mà muốn an toàn, nhanh thì mua máy xịn.
> Tiết kiệm thì mua máy cũ về nâng cấp hoặc sửa chữa, vẫn cho ra sản phẩm đều


bên nội thất 190 cũng có
máy này các bố về chuyển giao công nghệ kém lém, nên mỗi lần thau mẫu toàn phải mời chuyên gia qua làm  :Wink:

----------


## Nguyễn Mạnh

Chào các bác. e có 1 con máy cũng hiệu NIshibo mà giờ không thể khởi động đc, e có chụp vài cái ảnh bác nào nhận chạy em nó thì cho e xin báo giá nhé.
E ở kv Hà Nội - Mr Mạnh - 0982098895

----------


## Thanginox Le

> Chào các bác. e có 1 con máy cũng hiệu NIshibo mà giờ không thể khởi động đc, e có chụp vài cái ảnh bác nào nhận chạy em nó thì cho e xin báo giá nhé.
> E ở kv Hà Nội - Mr Mạnh - 0982098895


http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/60...-chan-toyokoki

----------


## Mr_OK

mình cũng đang sửa máy chấn AMADA nhưng đang bị bí ở chỗ xác định quãng đường đi của dao chấn cần đi theo bề dày của tôn. mọi người ai có tài liệu hay có công thức tính thì xin chỉ cho mình với. Xin cảm ơn!

----------


## Danhuynh

> Máy chấn Nisshinbo chạy hệ điểu khiển NC của Cyberlec.
> Do màn hình và bộ điều khiển bị hỏng nên bên em đã thay bằng PLC Mitsu và 1 số bo mạch tự thiết kế.
> Mời các bác xem hoạt động của máy sau khi bị thay não.
> 
> 
> Bác nào có nhu cầu thì alo em nhé.
> Thanks các bác đã quan tâm.


E co con nisshinbo nsb225-3100 doi 99

----------

